# 2008 Autotrail Tracker EKS Fresh Water Drain Hose



## EEVpilot (Aug 15, 2010)

The corrugated drain hose from the fresh water tank on my Tracker is leaking. Can anyone tell me where to buy a replacement length of suitable hose?
I have looked on CAKtanks website and see they have something similar but it doesn't say its non-toxic and suitable for fresh water systems.

All advice appreciated.

Thanks
John


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Am I right in saying that you are looking for a DRAIN hose for your fresh water tank? If that is the case, what has non-toxic got anything to do with it?
The usual blue and red plastic pipes and even the clear plastic pipes are non-toxic, as they will retain water that may be consumed or may even have the odd purifying tablet running through them but the drain pipe is surely an exception and could be made of almost any non-corrosive material.

Alan


----------



## almag (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi.

The drain tap is on the end of the drain hose so yes non toxic is what you really need.

Alan


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

http://www.caravanstuff4u.co.uk/94-water-hoses-and-adaptors

Perhaps something here may help.

Alan


----------



## EEVpilot (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks - both Alan's. 
I suspect the stuff used by Autotrail is just the black waste pipe as shown on the link you provided so I might try some more conventional non toxic water hose from Cak tanks I'm not that keen on the convoluted stuff as it is quite rigid, doesn't compress with the jubilee clip and, I suspect, liable to damage from road debris as it sits behind the rear wheel on my van. The benefit from this design is that it doesn't kink but I think there is space for a reasonable radius bend underneath the plastic cover over the water tank. 

Thanks for your help.

JOhn


----------

